# Poets of the Fall



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is a site for this interesting band from Finland.http://www.myspace.com/poetsofthefall

Check out the four songs listed in the upper right.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the post. I like finding new music. Not bad.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

I agree, not bad.


----------

